# QG16DE ENGINE spark plugs



## sukhoimg (Mar 25, 2020)

hello 
would give me the type of spark plugs suitable for the QG16DE ENGINE?
thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Taken from the FSM of a Primera.
NGK:
Standard type: BKR5E-11
Hot type: BKR4E-11
Cold type: BKR6E-11


----------



## sukhoimg (Mar 25, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Taken from the FSM of a Primera.
> NGK:
> Standard type: BKR5E-11
> Hot type: BKR4E-11
> Cold type: BKR6E-11


but i have the manual of primera p12 it shows : NGK
LFR5A-11
LFR6A-11
they have long thread reach
i am confused ?
please check the manual in the link below


http://www.jdmfsm.info/Auto/Japan/Nissan/P10%20P11%20P12%20Primera%20Infiniti%20G20/2002%20P12/em.pdf


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you may be right. The FSM I was looking at apparently had incorrect info in the MA.PDF section. I notice that every now and then FSMs sometimes have misprints. My bad.


----------



## sukhoimg (Mar 25, 2020)

rogoman said:


> I think you may be right. The FSM I was looking at apparently had incorrect info in the MA.PDF section. I notice that every now and then FSMs sometimes have misprints. My bad.


what do you recommend i do ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

sukhoimg said:


> what do you recommend i do ?


What plug type do you have in the engine now. Is it one of these:
NGK Standard: LFR5A-11
NGK Cold: LFR6A-11
NGK Hot: LFR4A-11

The recommended type is NGK standard LFR5A-11.


----------



## sukhoimg (Mar 25, 2020)

rogoman said:


> What plug type do you have in the engine now. Is it one of these:
> NGK Standard: LFR5A-11
> NGK Cold: LFR6A-11
> NGK Hot: LFR4A-11
> ...


i found BKR5E-11 that the prevous owner put , but the engine jerks a little bit 
so i tought to check


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Measure the threaded hole length to see if it uses a short reach plug base or a long reach plug base. You may have the wrong plugs installed.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's a QG engine, it should be the LFR5A-11 (Stock # 6376) gapped at 1.1 MM (or, 0.044-inch). That would be a Nissan V-power series plug. If you want a longer lasting plug, you could also use an NGK Laser Platinum series plug rated for 105,000 miles; it would be a PLFR5A-11 (Stock # 6240).


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

rogoman said:


> I think you may be right. The FSM I was looking at apparently had incorrect info in the MA.PDF section. I notice that every now and then FSMs sometimes have misprints. My bad.


Rogo, you probably had a manual for a P10 or a P11, which has the GA-series engines that took the BKR5E-11 spark plugs. The P12 Primera's went to the QG engines and the GA's were dropped.


----------

